# First Planted Aquarium



## rustedzeke (3 Nov 2013)

This is my lovely 8 day old 100L aquarium - my first attempt at a planted tank! I am extremely pleased with the result.
I had an order for a carpeting plant (Eleocharis sp. 'Mini'), which was due to arrive on the day that I started my aquarium, but it has been persistently delayed. Also with this order are some long plants that I mean to cover the filter with, and Tropica fertiliser (which I won't use for a few weeks anyway.)
I meant to start this aquarium several months ago, however the wood that I bought would not sink for many weeks, and by the time that it did my holiday had ended.

There are 3 amano shrimps being their usual busy selves keeping the place clean, and (for cycling purposes) I have seven lampeyes doing well. In addition, there are three assassin snails in there (and I have seen no pest snails yet!)

For those of you who are bound to ask, it is a very low light aquarium (just a single T5 16w tube) and I am injecting 2ml of liquid carbon every day. From what I have read, this is extremely low light conditions for a 100L tank, but I have been taking a photo every day and the plants are definitely growing fine.

Any thoughts, comments or questions would be much appreciated


----------



## wijnands (5 Nov 2013)

For a first setup it's amazing!

Personally... I think I'd concentrate most of the planting on the right. Move the filter to the right corner and don't have any plants on the left 1/3 of the tank. I'd also stick the heater in an upright position in the right of the tank so that it will gradually disappear from view.


----------



## Piotr Kaleta (5 Nov 2013)

I agree with wijnands. Very nice first attempt rustedzeke


----------



## Yacka76 (7 Nov 2013)

Very nice looking tank what size tank is it?


----------



## Yacka76 (7 Nov 2013)

What fish are you planning to introduce?


----------



## rustedzeke (8 Nov 2013)

Yacka76 said:


> What fish are you planning to introduce?


 
if you had read the writing you would know the answer to both those questions 
I have seven lampeyes in my 100L tank at the moment, and once it is cycled I am planning on maybe adding 6 more.


----------



## richard powell (23 Nov 2013)

Looks good mate, I would concentrate on adding more plants now tho but thats just me haha


----------

